# acerca del " teatro en casa "



## randall (Dic 27, 2006)

hola amigos, mi pregunta era sencilla, yo encontre como especie de filtro activo, este me dividia las señales R - Rear, L - Rear, Centre y Sub Woofer. bueno son dos preguntas:

1. Donde se coloca el filtro, antes o despues del amplificador.
2. Si se colocara despues, cada amplificador deberia de ser con caracteristicas distintas o podrian ser cuatro amplificador iguales, normales, comunes y corrientes.

Aqui les dejo la pagina por si les interesaria verlo: 

http://sound.westhost.com/project18.htm

El esquema es donde dice " The New Circuit "

Gracias por su colaboracion.


----------



## fabian9013 (Dic 28, 2006)

si se habla de filtro activo, por mis poco conocimientos de electronica
va antes del la etapa de potencia(amplificador), por lo de la division de las señales creo que 
se debe a que el filtro deja pasar la onda de audio a una detrminada frecuencia, por ende se escucharia el sonido digerente en los parlantes.
+

fabian Andres Burgos Rojas

Pd: perdon si tengo algunos errores, creo que en esta area nunca se alcanza a saber todo y menos por la corta experiencia que llevo.


----------



## palomo (Ene 9, 2007)

Amigo randall espero que mi respuesta no llegue tarde estuve fuera del foro por vacaciones navideñas pero este proyecto ya tuve la oportunidad de armarlo y si funciona, este va antes del amplificador pero ojo vas a necesitar 3 amplificador aparte de otro para el sub, dos amplificadores estero y uno monoral aparte del de sub este debe ser de acuerdo a la potencia que piensas ocupar para el woofer, las señales que salen del DVD o VHS ( R y L ) van a ser tus canales frontales estos van a un amplificador estero, estas mismas señales se conectan al simulador de home teater (ojo no las señales de salida del amplificador sino las que vienen del DVD) R-real y L-real son señales satelitales con un amplificador estereo pero de baja potencia ( 20W) sera mas que suficiente, la señal Center va a tus amplificador mono este sera el canal central igual con 20W efectivos y para el sub hay si nesecitas un amplificador mono de bastante potencia que te de minimo 100W efectivos, acuerdate que este debe ser de acuerdo al woofer que piensas poner y a DISFRUTAR tu simulador  

  Se me olvidaba trata de calibrar el volumen de cada amplificador para que no tengas saturacion y en vez que se convierta en placer tendras una pesadilla de efectos, una cosa en este no podras conectar nada digital o señal coaxial ya que este es un simulador de home theater. y por favor no coloque bocinas para canal central y frontales que no tengan blindaje si es que piensas ponerlos cerca del televisor, ya que tendrias unos bonitos arcoiris de colores y puedes dañar el cinescopio, como veras amigo si es que piensas poner manos a la obra te espera muchas horas de trabajo pero al final si es que logras concluirlo no habra nada que te quite tu sonrisa que tendras de oreja a oreja  

  Suerte  Atte: Palomo


----------



## randall (Ene 10, 2007)

hola viejo Palomo, gracias por su respuesta, se lo agradesco mucho, no importa si tarde o temprano pero su respuesta llego y es de mucha ayuda, lo voy a harmar cuando lo temine le comento como me quedo.

muchas gracias.


----------

